
GitHub is down - vishesh92
https://status.github.com
======
romanovcode
I don't get why there is always such a need to post it here every time GH is
down for 5 minutes.

~~~
nathanaldensr
Easy karma, perhaps?

------
cjsuk
As always, right in the middle of an AWS VPN problem and network issue that
we're having. What's broken? Everything!

------
sudhirj
Everyone calm down, they're back up.

